# pants: which colour? solid or funky?



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

need new pants. like these ones. not sure if i wanna go w/ something basic & solid coloured or go all out on the funk w/ the green ones. i know it's a personal preference thing, but, what say you?


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

Personally, I like the pants solid, and the jacket with a design. Looks better than a solid jacket with pants with a design. And having both pieces with a design kinda makes you look like a maniac. If you're gonna go that route, you'd better be good. The crazier you dress, the more people expect out of you. I think those patterns are fugly too, but like you said, personal preference. Whatever makes you happy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

yeah I agree with that, solid pants they you can play around with the jacket design. But i'd say it depends on where you ride too. I ride backcountry a lot and a) they don't make as many crazy color combo jackets with gor-tex or higher end jackets and b) i think it looks kinda dumb to have some crazy outfit in the backcountry. 

if you ride park all day, i crazy patterns and what not can be pulled off


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

my thinking as of late is that if i'm going to go the funk route at all it may as well be with the pants vs. jacket, because i'll likely wear the jacket in the city & never the pants... and mountain fashion is worlds different than city, so a funked up jacket might get some weird looks in town.

as for where i'd wear 'em, unfortunately i'll probably spend most of my time at the mountains changing bindings on demo boards vs. riding anywhere, but on that note - i figured if i stuck out like a sore thumb i wouldn't be lost in the crowd as if anyone wants to demo a board or talk shop, they'd be able to spot me as the guy in the funked up pants. there's a method to my madness.. mwahahahaa


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

I have a balanced supply of funky pants and solid pants. Same goes for my jackets. I really just wear what I'm in the mood for that day. Sometimes I go super funk up top and in pants, other times I keep it mellow with solids all around. I say just go with what makes you happy and who cares what anybody thinks.


----------



## Kjerstin Klein (Oct 16, 2008)

*Funky Pants Rule*

Lets face it we snowboard for fun - even those of us who work in the industry do it for the love of the sport and we are always smiling because we know we've got the rest of the world beat. Yes, black pants sell best but usually that is because someone's mother says "I want them to get a few years out of these". The slopes are a place to show your spirit, your true nature. So if you are a go-with-the-flock kind of rider sure, go for the solid but if you are someone who lives on the edge and wants to have fun go for something that shows that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

Just rock whatever you feel comfortable in. Anything is better then the emo kids that ride the park with their sister's pants. I ride soilds myself. I'm a believer that if you feel comfortable in your gear and toe it helps your riding. Better to focus on riding rather then feeling self concious .


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

I like basic solid colors. I'm not a really flashy person.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

I like solids better. Anything more than a light plaid, pinstripe or other light simple design is too much imo. But I'd still say relatively plain pants with funky colours are sick


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

the solids are def better!! those would be your best bet!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Psycho pants, solid jacket, for the most part. Its awkward to wear a psycho jacket around town. Pants are only for the mountain. That being said, I'm a Holden kid, so I don't really do crazy jackets or pants. I stick with what will always look sick.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

Twix said:


> I have a balanced supply of funky pants and solid pants. Same goes for my jackets. I really just wear what I'm in the mood for that day. Sometimes I go super funk up top and in pants, other times I keep it mellow with solids all around. I say just go with what makes you happy and who cares what anybody thinks.


I totally agree with this option. Carry one of each in your closet and do the same with your jackets. 
For funky: if you combo top and bottom, try to avoid the major clash. 
For solid combo: avoid color combos that are simply sickening to the heart (pink and red...)

I also tend to dress up based on my mood, which is why I like to have more than one pair of pants.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

true_richard said:


> need new pants. like these ones. not sure if i wanna go w/ something basic & solid coloured or go all out on the funk w/ the green ones. i know it's a personal preference thing, but, what say you?



Go with either of those. I'd rock the top ones, what do i know though? I use solid red womens 686's.


----------

